# Ankona skiffs



## nsea

I posted this in the boating forum but thought I might get more responses here. 

Does anyone on here have an Anknona SUV 17 or Cayenne? How do you like it for fishing Texas marshes? Would anyone be willing to take me for a test run? I'll buy the gas and beer. 

I'm looking into selling my CS 17dlx and getting one of these.


----------



## southpaw

I haven't ridden in the SUV or cayenne but have fished off the shadowcast a few times. 

In general and IMO, Ankona boats are probably the best value boats out there. They're highly functional and, from what I've seen of them, are built pretty solid. The finish isn't perfect, but don't expect that in a boat in that price range, plus a nice finish ain't gonna catch more fish. For the shadowcast, it poled nicely and rode well for a boat of that size. It was a little tippy but that's to be expected. The SUVs and Cayennes are wider so those will be less tippy but probably won't track as well as the shadowcast. Ankona hasn't bee around that long and they have a lot of hype right now, but I'd like to see what some people are saying 8-10 years from now. 

I believe, Capt. Steve Utley down in Corpus is the TX rep for Ankona boats. He may be a good guy to contact for a test run, but I believe he runs a shadowcast.


----------



## nsea

Yeah, that's what I have been reading from the reviews and exactly why I'm looking at Ankonas. I'm also looking for a bit more versatility than the shadowcast for rough water crossings typical of upper texas and a boat that wouldn't mind moonlighting as my duck boat. Just want to kick the tires and maybe go for a spin before I spec out my own.

Also looking at Inshore Power Boats, kind of a modular approach to a flats skiff not unlike Carolina Skiff.


----------



## salty_waders

I checked out their website. Looks like they have just about everything you need in a technical poling skiff. What are the prices like?


----------



## Captain Stansel

I would keep in mind warranty issues. Do they have anyone set up in Texas to handle after the sale service? This has been a nightmare with Florida guys buying Texas boats and Texas guys buying Florida boats.


----------



## Demeter

nsea said:


> I posted this in the boating forum but thought I might get more responses here.
> 
> Does anyone on here have an Anknona SUV 17 or Cayenne? How do you like it for fishing Texas marshes? Would anyone be willing to take me for a test run? I'll buy the gas and beer.
> 
> I'm looking into selling my CS 17dlx and getting one of these.


I have a Shadowcast. It is a great skiff, but I would not take it out in choppy conditions. I would call Mel at Ankona and ask them if they have any clients in Texas with an SUV or a Cayenne that you could contact.

BTW: I had an issue with my Shadowcast and Mel took care of everything. They stand behind their warranty.


----------



## crw91383

http://ankonatexas.com


----------



## texasflycaster

I wouldn't count on Steve for whatever reason. No offense, he's a good guy, but I tried to set up a ride with him last summer when I was in his area. Never heard anything back from him. There's another guy showing up on the internet - supposed to be out of the Tarpon Shores place at Aransas Pass. Again, I contacted him via internet, and never heard a word. Guys seem to hang out their internet shingles, and then never tend the store. I have been trying to work something with Mel at Ankona, and am also looking at Shipoke. Generally, I think Ankona rocks, but their communications with me are lacking a bit - as of this writing.

I am pretty familiar with all the Texas Gulf Coast boat makers, and the guys who love them mostly say the same thing; Florida guys think their boats run shallow, but it isn't shallow enough. Six inches isn't shallow enough???
I don't know, I am looking at a unique situation where I want to use one of these classic technical poling skiffs in freshwater to guide for carp, so the shallow thing I can live with.

According to the manufacturers I talk to in Florida, it's hard to sell an "inexpensive" boat and then tack on as much as $1K for shipping. *If any of you reading this pull the trigger* on an Ankona, I will go get it for you and deliver it to your door - for gas + a little more. I need to go meet these guys! I picked up a Mitzi in Miami last summer for a guy here in DFW.


----------



## texasflycaster

Also. Wondering why no one is looking at the Ankona "Copperhead" model? After getting tossed around, and almost off the poling platform of a Mitzi and a Gheenoe (whacky I know), I am thinking BEAM a lot more.


----------



## rugger

texasflycaster said:


> I wouldn't count on Steve for whatever reason. No offense, he's a good guy, but I tried to set up a ride with him last summer when I was in his area. Never heard anything back from him. There's another guy showing up on the internet - supposed to be out of the Tarpon Shores place at Aransas Pass. Again, I contacted him via internet, and never heard a word. Guys seem to hang out their internet shingles, and then never tend the store. I have been trying to work something with Mel at Ankona, and am also looking at Shipoke. Generally, I think Ankona rocks, but their communications with me are lacking a bit - as of this writing.
> 
> I am pretty familiar with all the Texas Gulf Coast boat makers, and the guys who love them mostly say the same thing; Florida guys think their boats run shallow, but it isn't shallow enough. Six inches isn't shallow enough???
> I don't know, I am looking at a unique situation where I want to use one of these classic technical poling skiffs in freshwater to guide for carp, so the shallow thing I can live with.
> 
> According to the manufacturers I talk to in Florida, it's hard to sell an "inexpensive" boat and then tack on as much as $1K for shipping. *If any of you reading this pull the trigger* on an Ankona, I will go get it for you and deliver it to your door - for gas + a little more. I need to go meet these guys! I picked up a Mitzi in Miami last summer for a guy here in DFW.


I think poling skiffs run in a completely different category than other Texas and Florida "flats" or bay boats. it's true, it seems texas bay boats specialize in running skinny, especially when compared to Florida. Shallow on the Texas coast means 3-6", whereas shallow in florida might mean 1-1.5 feet. You can have more water and still sightfish in florida due to the increased clarity. however, I think in almost any situation, a poling skiff will have a shallower draft than both Texas and Florida "flats" boats. I don't own one, but from what I understand, most (technical) poling skiffs will draft around 5" semi loaded, while having the ability to be pushed off whatever it does get stuck on. Can't say the same for Texas made boats.

Been looking at Ankonas, would like to get one maybe this time next year. If you still want to go visit the guys then (or haven't already done it), i'll gladly take you up on your offer!


----------



## Finn Maccumhail

There's a difference between running skinny and floating skinny. Those Texas sleds will run on dew but if you stop in 5-6" of water you're done.

Look at the weight differentials- an Ankona Copperhead at 16'6" LOA and 70" beam has a bare hull weight of 360 pounds while the Majek Texas Skiff at 16'x90" weighs 750 pounds. A Haynie Z21 weighs 1200 pounds and a Shallow Sport 15' Classic weighs 750 as well. Hell, the 13'6" Dargel Skooter weighs 700 pounds.


----------



## rugger

Finn Maccumhail said:


> There's a difference between running skinny and floating skinny. Those Texas sleds will run on dew but if you stop in 5-6" of water you're done.
> 
> Look at the weight differentials- an Ankona Copperhead at 16'6" LOA and 70" beam has a bare hull weight of 360 pounds while the Majek Texas Skiff at 16'x90" weighs 750 pounds. A Haynie Z21 weighs 1200 pounds and a Shallow Sport 15' Classic weighs 750 as well. Hell, the 13'6" Dargel Skooter weighs 700 pounds.


Yep, and those numbers are exponentially larger when you hadd a 150+ hp motor vs. a 20 or 30hp one, along with all the aluminum us texas guys love to put on our boats.


----------



## crw91383

This guy http://www.kenjofly.com runs one out of Port A i believe.


----------



## southpaw

crw91383 said:


> This guy http://www.kenjofly.com runs one out of Port A i believe.


Looks like it's for sale too

http://corpuschristi.craigslist.org/boa/4369380274.html


----------



## crw91383

Wonder why he is selling considering he just took delivery on it last year?


----------



## southpaw

crw91383 said:


> Wonder why he is selling considering he just took delivery on it last year?


I'm not sure. If I had to speculate, I'd say it's because he wants the ability to cross bigger waters. I doubt running across Aransas Bay in that thing is very comfortable or dry, which may be fine for him but not his customers. It could be as innocent as the fact that he's a guide and gets a new boat every year. Call him up and ask.


----------



## Demeter

The Shadowcast is a great skiff for 2 people. 3 is a definitely a crowd on such a small narrow skiff. Most guides need to accommodate 2 anglers. The Shadowcast is not great ride in choppy conditions. I pick good days with good conditions before I head down to the coast. The Shadowcast is perfect for me, but If I guided for a living I would have a different skiff.


----------



## rugger

Demeter said:


> The Shadowcast is a great skiff for 2 people. 3 is a definitely a crowd on such a small narrow skiff. Most guides need to accommodate 2 anglers. The Shadowcast is not great ride in choppy conditions. I pick good days with good conditions before I head down to the coast. The Shadowcast is perfect for me, but If I guided for a living I would have a different skiff.


Do you have a 16 or 18 footer? I wonder what the difference is between the two regarding comfort and "bigger water" crossing ability


----------



## nsea

Ive been talking with Ankona, they have had issues getting a reliable rep in Texas but have sold a number of boats in this area. They said the waiting list for a Native is one year! But once they get started its only a 4 week build. The cayenne is only a 4 month waiting list. They also recommended the Native or cayenne over the copperhead to handle the Texas chop. 

My main draw is the simplicity and light weight of these boats, as mentioned you can push out of anywhere you get stuck which shouldn't happen very often. My ideal rig would be the Native 18 with front casting deck, open layout and polling platform pushed by a 40 hp tiller. Simplicity rules. Not to offend anyone but I just don't like the looks of most texas flats boats. 

Mel the owner, has started a new company called marsh skiffs. Kind of a Carolina skiff crossed with a polling skiff the kicker is that the hull is a Kevlar/carbon fiber blend. Super strong and light and cheap! Those three words don't go together very often. Could be interesting. 

Anyone with a Native want to take me for a ride? I'll buy gas and beer!


----------



## BrandonFox

crw91383 said:


> Wonder why he is selling considering he just took delivery on it last year?


Ken just wants a bigger boat for clients. Great solo and 2 person skiff, but not the best guiding boat.


----------



## Demeter

rugger said:


> Do you have a 16 or 18 footer? I wonder what the difference is between the two regarding comfort and "bigger water" crossing ability


I have the 16 foot skiff. Mine was one of the 1st Shadowcast builds. This was before they came out with the 18 foot skiff. The only advantage I think the 16 foot skiff has is that I can pole into narrow marsh creeks that are difficult to get into with larger skiffs. This opens up fishing areas that few people can access. I would have bought an 18 foot shadowcast if it had been available.


----------



## molokaipake

*Best flats boat*

Hi guys, just wanted to share my thoughts on what I feel may be the ultimate flyfishing boat. It's made in Texas by a woman, is a skinny running boat, functional, strong, extremely stable, and should last a lifetime. I believe in the adage that "You get what you pay for". But, it's also a matter of buying right the first time. I bought this boat last year and had it shipped to Hawaii, where I use it to guide for flyfishing for Bonefish. I had it rigged here personally. Since February of this year to present, (May) I've done 28 trips on it and am convinced it's the perfect client friendly boat. It's 18 foot with a 7 foot beam, running a 115 Etec with a four blade prop. I get 35 knots WOT with a shallow holeshot, and run at 3500 rpm, doing 25 knots when travelling. It's also a dream to pole too, and my poling platform is five foot off the deck. The picture says it all.
My website is www.hallelujahhoufishing.com.


----------



## Golden

HEY MOLO...
THAT BOAT IS A A GOOD LOOK'N KNOCKOFF OF MANY A TEXAS "SCOOTER". I HAVE HAD MINE SINCE 2001 AND AGREE WITH YOU THAT IT IS A VERY EFFICIENT BOAT. WITH THE EXCEPTION OF POLING INTO THE WIND AS MINE HAS A FULL LENGTH OPEN TUNNEL AND MAKES WAY TOO MUCH NOISE WHEN DOING SO. BUT THAT IS THE ONLY DOWNFALL. YOU DON'T GET WET, JUMPS UP AND RUNS IN SPIT, TURNS ON A DIME AND BECAUSE MINE IS ONLY 14.5' AND POWERED BY 50 HP 2 STROKE GAS CONSUMPTION IS MEASURED BY THE MONTH!

HERE IS PICTURE OF MINE BUT LOOK IN THE BACKROUND...THERE YOU GO THEY ARE EVERYWHERE HERE IN TEXAS.


----------



## Captain Stansel

You guys really need to take a look at the East Cape Skiff, Glide. It's new for 2014. The best boat I can compare it to is the Hell's Bay Gladesman. Extremely shallow and very well built without the Hell's Bay mark up. I owned a Gladesman and made the mistake of selling it and I want it back. When they come on the market used they're extremely over priced, or not, as they sell. This is the boat I'll be looking at.


----------



## Coconut Groves

Microskiff is a great place to learn about technical poling skiffs. Tons of info in the threads there if you dig enough.

As for the Texas scooter, they are fun, but I would not go back to one. I recently sold mine and will not look back. They might run skinny, but they lack range, comfort and are not quiet enough for getting up on fish.

Ankona is a good boat for the price. Much cheaper than other makes for what you get. ECC, Beavertail and Hells Bay are easily 2x to 4x more than Ankona. Compare apples to apples, not apples to diamonds.

ECC makes a good skiff, but personally, I am turned off by one of their owners and have heard bad feedback from several people who have dealt with them. To be fair, I've read way more positive reviews, but after talking with them, fishing out of one, and hearing first hand owner reviews, I crossed them off my list. Eric, the owner, gets on message boards and argues and bashes anyone who goes up against his boats. This might not bother you, but it does me.

There is not one boat out there that does it all for a technical skiff - that is why there is so much to choose from. Personally, I recommend buying a name brand that people desire and get the newest, best you can that retains its value. You might fish it for several years and want to try something new. When you do, you'll be happy you have something you can sell without taking much of a hit.

Check the classifieds on Microskiff. Akonas turn up there often, some along the Gulf coast, from Texas to Florida. You might have to drive a bit, but you don't have to wait a year to get it.


----------



## Capt. Kris Kelley

*Ankona Reputation In 2018*

Guys,

It looks like these may have been time tested here on our waters now. What's the scoop and repuation on this manufacturer at present?

Thanks for any input!


----------



## 1fisher77316

You might check with some of the guys on microskiff.com about the "copperhead". That sight is 99% skiff oriented. If anyone has the information it would be them. I have found them to be pretty open to giving their opinions. LOL Pretty outspoken.
Good luck with your search and
Tight Lines!


----------



## elsillo

Capt. Kris Kelley said:


> Guys,
> 
> It looks like these may have been time tested here on our waters now. What's the scoop and repuation on this manufacturer at present?
> 
> Thanks for any input!


I went forwarded with the Ankona Family and ordered myself a SaltMarsh Heron 16 which offers a better ride in Chop as well as perfect poling conditions, they start building it this week. I know Capt. Marcus Haralson out of Corpus Christi is the Texas Rep for Ankona (docsfishingclinic.com) and he himself runs a Copperhead. You can always ask him for help. Apart from Marcus I have heard from Ankona that there are many of their skiffs running in Texas and off of microskiff.com everyone only has good reviews to say about the company.


----------



## Capt. Kris Kelley

elsillo said:


> I went forwarded with the Ankona Family and ordered myself a SaltMarsh Heron 16 which offers a better ride in Chop as well as perfect poling conditions, they start building it this week. I know Capt. Marcus Haralson out of Corpus Christi is the Texas Rep for Ankona (docsfishingclinic.com) and he himself runs a Copperhead. You can always ask him for help. Apart from Marcus I have heard from Ankona that there are many of their skiffs running in Texas and off of microskiff.com everyone only has good reviews to say about the company.


I talked to Marcus yesterday (great guy, very helpful) and I visited with Erin today. Thanks for the insight, I appreciate the feedback. Great bunch of folks over at Microskiff.com, very warm and welcoming, inclusive, open minded, and a great resource of information.


----------



## MarkA70

*Anyone know the boat manufacturer of molokaipake boat*

Looking for a boat EXACTLY like the one shown by molokaipake in a post above. Does anyone know who makes this boat? Thanks! (I did message molokaipake but just in case ask here.)


----------



## southpaw

MarkA70 said:


> Looking for a boat EXACTLY like the one shown by molokaipake in a post above. Does anyone know who makes this boat? Thanks! (I did message molokaipake but just in case ask here.)


Looks like a splash of a shallow sport classic to me

https://www.shallowsportboats.com/boat/18-classic/

There's a number of boat builders who have that style of hull though


----------



## MarkA70

*Cougar Marine, Payton Scooter Experience*

Taking a hard look at the Cougar Marine Payton Scooter. Do any of yâ€™all have experience with either Cougar Marine or the Payton Scooter. It comes equipped with a Tohatsu 50 BHP outboard which I hear good things about. Anyone have comments on the Tohatsu? Just got rid of an Etec that was a money pit!


----------



## southpaw

MarkA70 said:


> Taking a hard look at the Cougar Marine Payton Scooter. Do any of yâ€™all have experience with either Cougar Marine or the Payton Scooter. It comes equipped with a Tohatsu 50 BHP outboard which I hear good things about. Anyone have comments on the Tohatsu? Just got rid of an Etec that was a money pit!


Man the Payton Scooters have gotten fancy. The originals that you used to see running around Peyton Bay and the Arroyo were basically plywood and some foam with a motor slapped on it. No idea how the new ones are but the old ones could run stupid shallow.

As for the Tohatsu, they're great motors. Just look at the motors any commercial fisherman or crabber runs and they're usually the more dependable ones like Tohatsu, Yamaha or Suzuki.


----------

